# Imagine



## lionel_hutz (11 Feb 2009)

Any positive/negative experiences on these guys as phone/broadband package providers?

http://www.imagine.ie/

Thanks.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Feb 2009)

With them 3.5 years and never had a problem. The broadband went down once, when someone cut the phone lines in the area to break into Lidi.

I have the download limits great 30bg and if you pay an extra 2 euro i think they double it to 60 gb with no upload limit ( 7.6 per sec )


----------



## barryc (25 Feb 2009)

have found them very good too, with them about two years


----------



## LARD1 (7 Mar 2009)

was with imagine for three years and had set up set up an imagine email account for myself and partner when we signed up,and when we switched to eircom last month we could not access any of our emails including important address's,flight details etc,i contacted imagine and told them that i needed to access important information,but was told that when you close your imagine account all information is lost,and that it is in their t&c's,so think twice about using their email account !


----------



## Smashbox (7 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> The broadband went down once, when someone cut the phone lines in the area to break into Lidi.


 
As you do!


----------



## janabiyah (7 Mar 2009)

Hey Lard1,

Interested to know why you would return to Eircom from Imagine?


----------

